# Kitchen project under $200: Pan hanging rack



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Just finished installing my new copper pan rack. I got it online from JCP for like $110 after rewards and 20 percent off. I also picked up an 11 piece copper colored pan set for about $90. It was all shipped to my door for free. The pan set is non stick and dishwasher safe. On the jcp site it said hand wash, but it's a mistake, the box indicates that it's dishwasher safe and metal utensil safe. The brand I bought is epicurious and is safe for all range tops from glass, ceramic, induction etc... Not all the pans are pictured below, I had some in the dishwasher. The rack was adjusted higher to give me more headroom since I'm 5'11" tall. But that was simple enough, just linked the chain up to the 6th link and hooked it up. Time to find another project....


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Attempting to add pictures


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

*Pic added*

Pic attached


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the look of copper. 

I assume the rack is clear coated so that it won't tarnish?


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

It won't tarnish... its steel. The rack is lacquered satin copper finished and is equipped with 12 hooks to hang pots and pans. The movable hooks are designed to stay in place when removing cookware and has sturdy steel construction. I used the wire mesh rack to store all my covers. The finish is easily cared for by wiping it off with a damp rag. The hanging chains and mounting hardware are included. It measures 36x18x3¼"H. This thing is huge and somewhat heavy. I had my son's help when hanging it. It only took about 30 minutes or so. The hard part was locating studs that would align with the 4 mounting hooks and chains. The original drop down length is somewhere around 24 inches... way to low for most standard cielings. I just hook the chain at the desired length with the s hook and took the slack and hooked it up on the cieling mounting hook.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Usually I seem them over an island. I'd be curious to see what is under there and how it affects the flow of the kitchen.


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Normally by rule of thumb it is installed over an island to avoid blocking the natural light over a sink. In my case the island was built with a 48" long fluorescent light over the island. So... there were two places left to choose, over the stove or over the sink. Over the stove was out since the pans and rack would get all greasy and a dropped pan would shatter the ceramic stove top. So option 3 over the sink was selected. The pans actually drip dry right over the sink. The ultimate rule of thumb... don't buy a pan rack if your pots and pans are not something you want to show off. Burnt pans probably isn't something you would want to display...

I will post a better picture later tonight. I'm repainting the kitchen ceiling right now.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

My pans are not burnt. They have a patina.


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Real copper, dang! that will shine up nicely. My old pans were basically burnt to a crisp with the non stick surface almost completely gone... thus the new set.


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Pic attached, notice the new paint on the ceiling... I plan to stain the cabinets a darker expresso and mud over the wood paneling and paint. Why mud over paneling? My house has a Spanish texture and the mud will also fill in the paneling grooves. No demo and no sheetrock to install.

Look at the ceiling on the first picture then look at the new picture... big difference and much more clean looking.


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Last night I just order the matching copper flat griddle 12 in pan and two copper fry pans 11 in and 8 in for $59. JCP had a sale that lasted till 2am where anything online was 25 percent off and take any other discount with that plus rewards if you had them. I also added the free shipping code they sent me for my upcoming birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

I just noticed that JCP has another sale going on 25 percent off. If shopping online you would enter the code during checkout.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

It looks really good it definitely fits the look of the kitchen. But now that I've thought about it, why do you have so many pans? I only have 2 and I keep the other one inside a cabinet since I don't use it as much.


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

I usually cook for three daily, 5 every now and then. The most is about 30 during Thanksgiving. On a normal basis the flat pan will be used for pancakes, the 11 inch for bacon and the 10 inch for eggs over easy and scrambled. The 8 inch will be used for diced potatoes. The 8 qt will be primarily used for Gunsmoke Chili. When I make hamburger steaks the extra pans come in handy... grilled onions, brown gravy, steam veggies. I guess I should have just mentioned that my last profession was a baker/chef.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

wow I love that rack. A great space saver to get those pots and pans out of the cabinets


----------

